
Should EnQ Get to Sell Spots in IRS Phone Queue? - avaliente
http://www.forbes.com/sites/peterjreilly/2016/02/21/should-enq-get-to-sell-spots-in-irs-phone-queue/
======
aviv
Nice job Andrew. So that's what the big secret was at Cluecon! :)

